# "No rider weight limit" road bikes?



## Velobear (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm an enthusiast cyclist... casual club rides, metric centuries, no racing and nothing hard core. It's time to replace my current frame and I've noticed that now both Trek and Specialized have adopted published weight limits. When I bought my carbon Roubaix in 2006 they said that there was no limit on the frame for any likely human cyclist. They did however say replace the carbon seat post with something stronger which I did.

Now as I'm looking for a new frame it doesn't seem that the major frame builders will warranty a road bike for big guys like us.

Does anyone have any frame suggestions other than custom?

Jack


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

How "big" are we talking about here?

Providing your weight will help with advice.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

At my shop we carry Giant, Masi, and Fuji and none of them mention weight limits on their frames.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Worksman bikes dont have a weight limit. How heavy?


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Jwiffle said:


> At my shop we carry Giant, Masi, and Fuji and none of them mention weight limits on their frames.


It would be in the manual most likely. I ride a Cannondale Synapse Carbon. It has a 285# limit and I'm weighing in at 255 right now.

The online Giant manual says 285# for their performance road bikes which I'd assume would include any of the carbon frame models.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Here's the weight limits on all the Specialized models (from another thread here):

http://static.specialized.com/media/docs/support/0000037057/0000037057_r1.pdf

You should be able to find something that meets your needs. My guess would be either that in pursuit of competitive frame weight or based on failure data, they've seen the need to impose limits.


----------



## Velobear (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks all... I'm 325 lbs


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I'm not judging, but honestly even if they didn't clearly list a weight limit on your current Roubaix, you were certainly testing the design limits for the bike and components. You need to be on steel or Ti designed with you in mind. IMO


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Nubster said:


> It would be in the manual most likely. I ride a Cannondale Synapse Carbon. It has a 285# limit and I'm weighing in at 255 right now.
> 
> The online Giant manual says 285# for their performance road bikes which I'd assume would include any of the carbon frame models.


I looked all over the giant manual before posting (well, just in the warranty section). Where is that listed?

EDIT: nevermind, found where it is listed.

Having said that, with an upgraded set of wheels, I doubt the OP would have a problem with a Giant. I've known people over his weight riding their bikes without any apparent problems.

(Now I'm going to have to look through the other manufacturer's manuals more carefully - since I'd seen weight limits listed in the warranty section of some manuals, that's the only place I've looked).


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

In my opinion you should not be using carbon anything.

I would stick with alloy everything. Weight will be much less of an issue. 240lbs is the standard weight limit for carbon parts in the industry. That's probably a safe number, but it's what many go by.

There are some pretty great alloy bikes out there.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

You can contact the manufacturer easy enough and find out what weight limits they might have.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Let's be realistic folks. The most fragile object in the rider bike combo is the rider. I have been as heavy as 320 and am currently 260 or so depending on how much dinner I ate. I own carbon, steel and alloy bikes. They all ride different. I really enjoy my carbon bike and feel totally safe on it. I have bombed some big down hills and never once felt like I was in danger. For those of you that aren't big, the momentum that a big guy gets on a downhill is incredible. Riding my alloy bike down a big hill can be pretty hairy. Steel is like riding a lazy boy. Carbon is incredibly strong and very stiff and agile. If you whack it with a sharp object or crash it into a guard rail it will break. So would my shin, collar bone or forearm. I try to avoid this.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Please forgive me if this is insensitive in any way.

I thought the whole point of carbon was that it was lighter than steel yet still offered nice ride characteristics. If you aren't racing and you weigh over 300 lbs you do not need to worry about how much the bike weighs. I'm with the guys that said you should have a nice frame made for you. I ride aluminum right now and have ridden steel in the past when I weigh what I should (still need to lose 10 or so) I will focus more on how much my bike weighs. Why the OP is worried about having a light bike is beyond me.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

If I was in the market for a new bike, and in the OP's weight range, I would give the Ritchey Road Logic a good look.

According to the Ritchey website link below, they have no rider weight limit.

FAQ'S / Ritchey - News & Blogs

I personally would have more confidence riding a steel frame if I were a heavier rider.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

bigjohnla said:


> For those of you that aren't big, the momentum that a big guy gets on a downhill is incredible.


Indeed! There are some well traveled segments in my neighborhood. On the ones that head up I rank 2,500-2,750/3,500 (roughly). I posted 29th out of 3,500 on a descent the other day. I wasn't being lead out or anything, rather it was on a the tail end of a longer ride. I simply pedaled a bit and then tucked for the descent.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Descents are the only time I enjoy being a big guy on a bike. I can freewheel some of the downhills around here 40+ mph and my 175 pounds riding buddy can barely keep up pedaling his ass off.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

flats a nice too, I can out sprint my big-ring climbing buddy on my box rims and anchor in tow.


----------



## bpanahij (Nov 15, 2014)

I am 250 lb and am riding the Ritchey Road Logic 2.0 frameset with Mavic Ksyrium SLRs. It seems to handle my weight just fine. I feel like the wheels have always been the weak part of any bike I've ridden, and I would say just make sure to get wheels that are built strong and tensioned properly.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I think the wheels and tires are going to be more of an issue than the frame, FWIW.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Correcto mundo. Big guys are definitely hard on wheels. I ride 36 spoke rear, 32 spoke front Velocity Deep Vees. The Fulcrum 7 24 rear 20 front didn't even make 6 months.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

325lbs... I take everything back that that I said about disk brakes. You need them!

Are you 7 feet tall? From your description it seems like you ride a fair bit, I can't fathom how one could stay that heavy doing that. I guess I should worry less about me approaching the Ti axle limit for pedals...


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

DrSmile said:


> 325lbs... I take everything back that that I said about disk brakes. You need them!
> 
> Are you 7 feet tall? From your description it seems like you ride a fair bit, I can't fathom how one could stay that heavy doing that. I guess I should worry less about me approaching the Ti axle limit for pedals...


Pretty insensitive Doc :aureola: I am currently 286 pounds and 6 feet tall. Kind of short for my weight. I have been as high as 320. I ride quite a bit but I eat extra to make up for it!! Seriously though, my real life doctor looks at the scale, looks at my lab work and just shakes his head and says, "I don't care what your lab work says, you are too big". He is correct of course. I hate to think what it would be like if I didn't ride.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

Velobear said:


> Thanks all... I'm 325 lbs


My highest praise and compliment to you for achieving such an active and high level, (metric centuries) success in cycling with that weight. Impressive!


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

The truth of the matter is that none of the production road bikes are made to accommodate the too short, too tall, too heavy or too skinny rider. They are optimally made for the nominal 160 to 185 lbs , 5'-6" to 5'-11" rider and then adjusted from there. The further apart your stats are from that, the greater the compromise you are buying like riding your younger brother's or older brother's bike.

Although you indicated preference for the production frames, a custom steel road frame and fork may be your best bet for a good handling road bike that will offer good stability/performance/comfort and the clearance to accommodate minimum 32mm but preferably 35mm-38mm tires. Interestingly enough, the price tag for such bike with a Shimano 105 groupset will be close to the price tag of the production road sportive variety. Look at Seven as a potential source. Don't let the weight of the steel bike deter you because when compared as a %age to the total rider-bike weight, it is less than that of a 175 lbs rider on a 16 lbs bike.


----------



## Aladin (Oct 5, 2014)

Jack your weight is more telling on the wheelset.. primarily the rear. Road bike means in heavier wt classes something smaller tires and somewhat lighter than the 30lb hybrid. Most all METAL frames will handle the weight.. depends on what riding style you want.. upright, forward, forward aggressive or down in the drops. Forward to forward aggressive likely best... still the rear wheel load for you is around 210+ lbs. Durable rears can be built for that weight.. but do avoid any commercially spun wheels.. don't last.

Email me offline if you want some wheel input.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Winn said:


> Please forgive me if this is insensitive in any way.
> 
> I thought the whole point of carbon was that it was lighter than steel yet still offered nice ride characteristics. If you aren't racing and you weigh over 300 lbs you do not need to worry about how much the bike weighs. I'm with the guys that said you should have a nice frame made for you. I ride aluminum right now and have ridden steel in the past when I weigh what I should (still need to lose 10 or so) I will focus more on how much my bike weighs. Why the OP is worried about having a light bike is beyond me.


+1...


----------

